# Milan - Sampdoria: 5 febbraio 2017 ore 12:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (29 Gennaio 2017)

Il Milan, dopo la sconfitta contro l'Udinese, tornerà in campo domenica 5 febbraio 2017 all'ora di pranzo (orario in cui i rossoneri hanno sempre fatto fatica) contro la Sampdoria.

Milan - Sampdoria si giocherà domenica 5 febbraio 2017 alle ore 12:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Milan - Sampdoria in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno tutte le news ed i commenti.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Gennaio 2017)

Mah.. ormai non mi aspetto più niente


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Gennaio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Mah.. ormai non mi aspetto più niente



infatti. 

tutti che dicono "campionato finito, abbiamo già le 3 retrocesse e tutte le altre squadre medio-piccole non hanno più obbiettivi da chiedere al campionato". 

andatelo a dire a roma, lazio, fiorentina, noi...dopo questo turno.


----------



## SecondoRosso (29 Gennaio 2017)

Presente! Orario un po' indecente ma perlomeno non farà molto freddo.
Speriamo bene!


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2017)

all'andata vincere questa fu una svolta, se si fallisce si rischia di piombare in un tunnel infinito
(perché poi ci sono BOLOGNA - LAZIO - fiorentina - SASSUOLO, tre TRASFERTE su 4)


----------



## Tobi (30 Gennaio 2017)

L'Europa League è fattibile su


----------



## de sica (30 Gennaio 2017)

Ieri ho vinto la schedina e mi sono consolato 
Oggi dico che è stata una fortuna che la Samp abbia vinto. Almeno non farà la classica partita della vita contro noi


----------



## kolao95 (30 Gennaio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> all'andata vincere questa fu una svolta, se si fallisce si rischia di piombare in un tunnel infinito
> (perché poi ci sono BOLOGNA - LAZIO - fiorentina - SASSUOLO, tre TRASFERTE su 4)



Speriamo che succeda quanto avvenuto all'andata. Ovvero squadra molto più coperta rispetto alle partite precedenti e vittoria.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Gennaio 2017)

La sconfitta di Udine è stata la più dolorosa, ora non so più cosa aspettarmi.
Con Napoli e Juve avevamo perso con un pò di sfortuna e giocandocela dignitosamente, ma se iniziamo a regalare punti alle squadrette non so sinceramente cosa possiamo sperare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Gennaio 2017)

Non nutro nessuna fiducia


----------



## zlatan (30 Gennaio 2017)

La mazzata di Udine sarà dura da digerire. Tecnicamente siamo in piena corsa per il nostro obbiettivo che sappiamo tutti qual'è, e vincendo le prossime due, supereremmo quelle m... che ad oggi incessano tutti, perchè tanto domenica le prendono. Il problema è se noi abbiamo la forza di fare 6 punti tra Doria e Bologna e in questo momento e senza Jack, non ci crede nessuno


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Gennaio 2017)

Se non facciamo tre punti qua la vedo dura anche per il 5° posto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2017)

La Samp che è una squadra orrenda ha già avuto il suo momento di gloria con la Roma.
Veramente anche con tutto il pessimismo possibile non riesco ad immaginare un altro passo falso dei nostri, solo l'assenza di Bonaventura mi preoccupa.


----------



## fra29 (30 Gennaio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> La mazzata di Udine sarà dura da digerire. Tecnicamente siamo in piena corsa per il nostro obbiettivo che sappiamo tutti qual'è, e vincendo le prossime due, supereremmo quelle m... che ad oggi incessano tutti, perchè tanto domenica le prendono. Il problema è se noi abbiamo la forza di fare 6 punti tra Doria e Bologna e in questo momento e senza Jack, non ci crede nessuno



Magari con la Samp la si sfanga, a Bologna questo Milan non so nemmeno se porta via il punticino..


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Gennaio 2017)

Ste partite bisogna vincerle per agguantare l'obiettivo Europa, cioè minimo il sesto posto.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Gennaio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Samp che è una squadra orrenda ha già avuto il suo momento di gloria con la Roma.
> Veramente anche con tutto il pessimismo possibile non riesco ad immaginare un altro passo falso dei nostri, solo l'assenza di Bonaventura mi preoccupa.



a me preoccupa il nostro attacco. 

ultimamente prendiamo una media di 2 gol a partita (napoli, juve, udine), e il nostro attacco fa una fatica boia ad andare in gol. 
gli unici pericoli vengono da suso e jack, la punta centrale che sia bacca o lapadula non la buttano dentro neanche per sbaglio. 

in più mettiamoci il contraccolpo psicologico tra sconfitte, beffe arbritrali e infortuni.....dobbiamo uscirne, e in fretta.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Gennaio 2017)

Squadra stranissima la samp : se sono in giornata i doriani sono capaci di battere tutti.
Hanno un sacco di talento, giovani dalla tecnica sopraffina. 3-4 glieli ruberei ora.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, dopo la sconfitta contro l'Udinese, tornerà in campo domenica 5 febbraio 2017 all'ora di pranzo (orario in cui i rossoneri hanno sempre fatto fatica) contro la Sampdoria.
> 
> Milan - Sampdoria si giocherà domenica 5 febbraio 2017 alle ore 12:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> ...



E' evidente che bisogna cambiare rotta, facciamo qualche cambiamento:

Dentro Sosa, Bertolacci, uno tra Deulofeu e Ocampos e Lapadula.

Fuori Locatelli, Pasalic e il Baccalà


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E' evidente che bisogna cambiare rotta, facciamo qualche cambiamento:
> 
> Dentro Sosa, Bertolacci, uno tra Deulofeu e Ocampos e Lapadula.
> 
> Fuori Locatelli, Pasalic e il Baccalà



Se rigioca Baccalà spacco tutto.

Ha fatto più Lapadula in 10 minuti.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Gennaio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La sconfitta di Udine è stata la più dolorosa, ora non so più cosa aspettarmi.
> Con Napoli e Juve avevamo perso con un pò di sfortuna e giocandocela dignitosamente, ma se iniziamo a regalare punti alle squadrette non so sinceramente cosa possiamo sperare.



Già, io in questi mesi avevo una voglia assurda di veder giocare 'sta squadra perché dava l'idea sempre di essere in partita, ieri dopo l'uscita di Jack ho rivisto la squadra di Mihajlovic e Inzaghi: gioco sterile e sempre in balìa dell'avversario. Mi è ripassata la voglia..


----------



## martinmilan (31 Gennaio 2017)

Sicuramente non la guardo....verranno qui a giocarsela alla grande.


----------



## Henry (31 Gennaio 2017)

Muriel si è svegliato dal letargo giusto in tempo per noi.


----------



## Superpippo80 (31 Gennaio 2017)

LaPadula e Bertolacci da subito


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Febbraio 2017)

Donnarumma

Abate Paletta Romagnoli Vangioni

Kucka Sosa Bertolacci

Suso Lapadula Ocampos​
E' ora di cambiare qualcosa.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2017)

*Probabili formazioni secondo Sky

* A sinistra ci sarà Vangioni (non Antonelli infortunato)*


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Negli ultimi anni a ottobre la stagione era già finita. Quest'anno è durata fino a gennaio.. ma Udine+Jack hanno posto fine alle speranze razionali per quest'anno. Quindi con la Samp spero di vincere, ma consapevole che comunque vada anche quest'anno sarà mediocre. Tutto ció che va sotto il terzo posto è fuffa.


----------



## de sica (2 Febbraio 2017)

Io non capisco perché non punta piu su Lapadula dall'inizio. Ma lo hai visto vacca vincè? Sveglia!


----------



## SecondoRosso (2 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché non punta piu su Lapadula dall'inizio. Ma lo hai visto vacca vincè? Sveglia!


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> * A sinistra ci sarà Vangioni (non Antonelli infortunato)*




*Designato l'arbitro.

Sarà Marco Guida.*


----------



## de sica (2 Febbraio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


>


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché non punta piu su Lapadula dall'inizio. Ma lo hai visto vacca vincè? Sveglia!



Si raga avete ragione però smettiamola di dire che Lapadula sia molto meglio di Bacca. Anche lui è decisamente limitato, a differenza del colombiano ci mette cuore e grinta ma l'apporto diciamo che è abbastanza mediocre. Secondo me mettere lui o Bacca cambierebbe abbastanza poco, l'unica differenza è che Lapadula puoi buttarlo nella mischia a fine partita sapendo che darà il massimo e Bacca no.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2017)

*----)* http://www.milanworld.net/milan-lap...ontro-la-samp-e-sosa-vt44126.html#post1137579


----------



## koti (2 Febbraio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Si raga avete ragione però smettiamola di dire che Lapadula sia molto meglio di Bacca. Anche lui è decisamente limitato, a differenza del colombiano ci mette cuore e grinta ma l'apporto diciamo che è abbastanza mediocre. Secondo me mettere lui o Bacca cambierebbe abbastanza poco, l'unica differenza è che Lapadula puoi buttarlo nella mischia a fine partita sapendo che darà il massimo e Bacca no.


Si, fanno schifo entrambi.

Così come mettere Sosa al posto di Locatelli non risolleverebbe di molto la situazione, anzi secondo me sarebbe peggio (Sosa in interdizione è NULLO).


----------



## kolao95 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Per me il paragone Bacca-Lapadula al momento non sta in piedi: uno funge da tappo a qualunque azione nostra, sbagliando in modo maldestro ogni controllo possibile o provando a scartare gli avversari pur non avendone le minime capacità, l'altro è limitato fisicamente, ma sa quando abbassarsi per far salir la squadra e quando deve scattare in profondità, si muove in continuazione e soprattutto, conscio dei limiti che ha, gioca semplice, non perdendo palla ogni volta.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Gigio
Abate Paletta Romagnoli Vangioni
Kucka Bertolacci Pasalic
Suso Lapadula Ocampos

me la giocherei così, anche se in cuor mio spero che lanci la difesa a 3.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2017)

Non avrei mai detto che in meno di un mese ci saremmo ridotti cosi, abbiamo un sacco di incognite e di infortunati , abbiamo perso le poche certezze che avevamo e le gambe sono imballate.
La difesa ha più buchi del groviera e l'attacco è più innocuo di un gattino.
Come se ne esce? 
Con lucidità e giocandoci le poche armi che abbiamo. 
Montella deve inventarsi qualcosa.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Febbraio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non avrei mai detto che in meno di un mese ci saremmo ridotti cosi, abbiamo un sacco di incognite e di infortunati , abbiamo perso le poche certezze che avevamo e le gambe sono imballate.
> La difesa ha più buchi del groviera e l'attacco è più innocuo di un gattino.
> Come se ne esce?
> Con lucidità e giocandoci le poche armi che abbiamo.
> Montella deve inventarsi qualcosa.



Deve semplicemente tornare a giocarsela come mesi fa. Terzini bloccati, squadra che riparte e che esce fuori alla lunga (nei secondi tempi), i punti li abbiamo fatti così e torneremo a farli soltanto così. Per il gioco che vuole far lui servono 4-5 elementi quest'estate.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Deve semplicemente tornare a giocarsela come mesi fa. Terzini bloccati, squadra che riparte e che esce fuori alla lunga (nei secondi tempi), i punti li abbiamo fatti così e torneremo a farli soltanto così. Per il gioco che vuole far lui servono 4-5 elementi quest'estate.



Montella ha solo tentato di far fiorire quanto seminato, annaffiato e curato con pazienza.
Non lo critico per quanto ha provato a fare ma lo ammiro, dal profondo.
Sarà una piccola sconfitta fare ciò che tu proponi ma son certo che al mister non manchi l'umità per ritirare giù la coperta.
Allegri si è accorto che la sua juve aveva preso la malsana abitudine di vincere per inerzia e ha provato ad elettrizzare l'ambiente con un cambio modulo, vorrà dire che noi faremo il percorso inverso.
Per giocare al calcio ci sarà tempo e modo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Deve semplicemente tornare a giocarsela come mesi fa. Terzini bloccati, squadra che riparte e che esce fuori alla lunga (nei secondi tempi), i punti li abbiamo fatti così e torneremo a farli soltanto così. Per il gioco che vuole far lui servono 4-5 elementi quest'estate.



Hai ragione mi sa.
Fiducia in Vincenzo comunque.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2017)

Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



E anche sto giro si gioca in 10


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni


----------



## S T B (3 Febbraio 2017)

basta provare ad imporre il nostro gioco, ora come ora dobbiamo difendere bene e ripartire. Non abbiamo la qualità per comandare il giuoco e ultimamente ne siamo sempre usciti sconfitti anche se a testa alta...


----------



## Symon (3 Febbraio 2017)

La Samp schiera i suoi 11 migliori, con un ritrovato Muriel (ritrovato solo x i goal, perchè come gioco e azioni da goal fino ad oggi è stato impeccabile) e con il ben più pericoloso Bruno Fernandes al posto del fantasma Alvarez.
La difesa è rocciosa con Silvestre e il diesel Skriniar, con Regini che è un centrale che fà un ottimo scudo sulla sinistra dove giocherà Suso, e il neo acquisto Bereszynski dall'altra parte.
Nella mediana Barreto e Torreira sono grandi interditori con il secondo bravo anche ad impostare...il terzo sembra che stia iniziando ad ingranare, Praet.
Che dire sulla carta non'è dura, di più....Però fuori casa la Sampdoria ha sempre faticato parecchio, speriamo che il fattore San Siro influisca.
Nei nostri Deulofeu deve mostrarsi subito deciso e convinto. Idem Ocampos. Suso con Regini faticherà ma la sua classe non deve temere nessuno. Per il resto è l'11 ideale con l'unica defezione di Bonaventura. Vangioni imho è alla pari con il resto dei terzini di sinistra escluso De Sciglio che è ovviamente inferiore. Resta da vedere se si cala nella parte subito.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Febbraio 2017)

Ma calabria è sempre rotto ?


----------



## Dany20 (3 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


Grande opportunità per Vangioni. Ma Lapa non gioca più?


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2017)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Paletta, Romagnoli; Kucka, Sosa, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Deulofeu.*


----------



## MarcoUnico (3 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Paletta, Romagnoli; Kucka, Sosa, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Deulofeu.*



Se devo adattare a terzino un centrale lo faccio con una riserva (che tra l'altro da terzino qualche volta c'ha giocato).
E al tempo stesso mantengo la coppia centrale titolare.

Per cui:
Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Zapata.

Montella compiacendo.


----------



## Dany20 (3 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Paletta, Romagnoli; Kucka, Sosa, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Deulofeu.*


Ma perché Romagnoli e non Zapata terzino?


----------



## dottor Totem (4 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



Sottigliezze, però avrei invertito kucka con pasalic. 

Se gioca bacca nonostante le prestazioni palesemente insufficienti (e un atteggiamento nervoso, lamentandosi a destra e a manca) vuole dire che lapadula nemmeno facesse miracoli giocherebbe. Peccato.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2017)

Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2017)

*I convocati di Montella

PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari
DIFENSORI: Abate, Calabria, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni, Zapata
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Mati Fernandez, Honda, Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic, Poli, Sosa
ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Deulofeu, Lapadula, Ocampos, Suso*


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola:


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola:



L'attacco sulla carta è ben più affiatato di quanto si pensi. Il centrocampo il meglio si posso schierare. 

Peccato per la difesa. Rivoluzionare il reparto per l'assenza di de sciglio è ridicolo. 

Montella non ci sta capendo più nulla.


----------



## SecondoRosso (5 Febbraio 2017)

Se si va in campo così non è altro che una difesa a 3 "mascherata"... 
E ieri Montella lo ha detto: abbiamo già giocato così durante molte partite.


----------



## SecondoRosso (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ma non c'è nessuno che viene allo stadio???!!!


----------



## Therealsalva (5 Febbraio 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> L'attacco sulla carta è ben più affiatato di quanto si pensi. Il centrocampo il meglio si posso schierare.
> 
> Peccato per la difesa. Rivoluzionare il reparto per l'assenza di de sciglio è ridicolo.
> 
> Montella non ci sta capendo più nulla.



È vero... sulle fasce sarebbe stato meglio far giocare Marcelo e Lahm... ah no aspetta! C'è solo Vangioni!


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> L'attacco sulla carta è ben più affiatato di quanto si pensi. Il centrocampo il meglio si posso schierare.
> 
> Peccato per la difesa. Rivoluzionare il reparto per l'assenza di de sciglio è ridicolo.
> 
> Montella non ci sta capendo più nulla.


In realtà mancano tutti i terzini, non De Sciglio. Chi avrebbe dovuto mettere? Uno che non ha mai giocato in A contro Muriel? Se Vangioni non gioca ci saranno dei motivi.


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Febbraio 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> È vero... sulle fasce sarebbe stato meglio far giocare Marcelo e Lahm... ah no aspetta! C'è solo Vangioni!



Ma leggete almeno prima di commentare.


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> In realtà mancano tutti i terzini, non De Sciglio. Chi avrebbe dovuto mettere? Uno che non ha mai giocato in A contro Muriel? Se Vangioni non gioca ci saranno dei motivi.



Non discuto ma allora si schiera una difesa a 3. 
Invece adattando kucka terzino (farà bene) e romagnoli (bene non farà) toglie quantità al centrocampo e la coppia collaudata centrale.
Non vedo come si possano vedere i presupposti per tenere la gara, pregando che nessuno abbia un minimo problema. 

Perché di fatto l'elasticità devono adeguarsi elasticamente mentre montella è rigido nelle sue convinzioni.


----------



## Baresinho (5 Febbraio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


> Ma non c'è nessuno che viene allo stadio???!!!



Io volevo ma poi i miemi amici stanno mollando tutti


----------



## Therealsalva (5 Febbraio 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Non discuto ma allora si schiera una difesa a 3.
> Invece adattando kucka terzino (farà bene) e romagnoli (bene non farà) toglie quantità al centrocampo e la coppia collaudata centrale.
> Non vedo come si possano vedere i presupposti per tenere la gara, pregando che nessuno abbia un minimo problema.
> 
> Perché di fatto l'elasticità devono adeguarsi elasticamente mentre montella è rigido nelle sue convinzioni.



Eh, ma guarda, io credo che in realtà sarà una difesa a 3 (o a 5), ma comunque anche con questo modulo hai bisogno di terzini / esterni di centrocampo che non abbiamo comunque


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ma Lapadula è morto?!


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

*Le formazioni ufficiali

**Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Kucka, Zapata, Paletta, Romagnoli; Bertolacci, Sosa, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Deulofeu.**

Sampdoria (4-3-1-2): Viviano; Bereszynski, Silvestre, Skriniar, Regini; Barreto, Torreira, Praet; Fernandes; Quagliarella; Muriel.*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Febbraio 2017)

Kucka e Romagnoli terzini. Vediamo un po che scappa fuori...


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Prevedo almeno un gol per parte. Finirà tipo 2-2 o 3-2


----------



## Nuccio1977 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia che formazione....brividi!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (5 Febbraio 2017)

Romagnoli terzino sinistro preferito a Vangioni fa capire tante cose. Montella non lo farebbe giocare neanche sotto tortura.


----------



## Dany20 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> **Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Kucka, Zapata, Paletta, Romagnoli; Bertolacci, Sosa, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Deulofeu.**
> 
> Sampdoria (4-3-1-2): Viviano; Bereszynski, Silvestre, Skriniar, Regini; Barreto, Torreira, Praet; Fernandes; Quagliarella; Muriel.*


Molti dubbi. Comunque forza ragazzi.


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> *[FONT=&]*Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Kucka, Zapata, Paletta, Romagnoli; Bertolacci, Sosa, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Deulofeu.*[/FONT][FONT=&]*
> 
> Sampdoria (4-3-1-2): Viviano; Bereszynski, Silvestre, Skriniar, Regini; Barreto, Torreira, Praet; Fernandes; Quagliarella; Muriel.*[/FONT]



 forza ragazzi


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque mi sembra un 3-4-3 con kucka e pasalic esterni di centrocampo. vedremo come si sistemeranno in campo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2017)

Una delle peggiori formazioni degli ultimi anni, vedremo


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> **Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Kucka, Zapata, Paletta, Romagnoli; Bertolacci, Sosa, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Deulofeu.**
> 
> Sampdoria (4-3-1-2): Viviano; Bereszynski, Silvestre, Skriniar, Regini; Barreto, Torreira, Praet; Fernandes; Quagliarella; Muriel.*



.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Scelta di mettere Sosa incomprensibile. Tra Pasalic e Bertolacci servirebbe qualcuno più bravo a interdire che a impostare. Al limite se proprio vuoi tecnica davanti alla difesa ci metti Bertolacci e gli affianchi Kucka e Pasalic che hanno forza, e dietro o rischi Abate o al più metti Poli. Centrocampo senza senso.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> *[FONT=&]*Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Kucka, Zapata, Paletta, Romagnoli; Bertolacci, Sosa, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Deulofeu.*[/FONT][FONT=&]*
> 
> Sampdoria (4-3-1-2): Viviano; Bereszynski, Silvestre, Skriniar, Regini; Barreto, Torreira, Praet; Fernandes; Quagliarella; Muriel.*[/FONT]



Gioca Linetty. Barreto si è fatto male nel riscaldamento.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Scelta di mettere Sosa incomprensibile. Tra Pasalic e Bertolacci servirebbe qualcuno più bravo a interdire che a impostare. Al limite se proprio vuoi tecnica davanti alla difesa ci metti Bertolacci e gli affianchi Kucka e Pasalic che hanno forza, e dietro o rischi Abate o al più metti Poli. Centrocampo senza senso.



Ormai ci si arrangia con quello che c'é.Gridare alla scelta scellerata perché schieriamo Sosa invece di Polim(Abate se poteva giocare giocava), si commenta da sola.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

Speriamo bene..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Febbraio 2017)

Vedere Zapata capitano mi fa venire i conati.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Capitano Zapata.....
Nulla vontro il ragazzo, ma come diceva peppino de filippo... "Ho detto tutto!"


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ormai ci si arrangia con quello che c'é.Gridare alla scelta scellerata perché schieriamo Sosa invece di Polim(Abate se poteva giocare giocava), si commenta da sola.



Non hai capito nulla di quello che ho scritto, ma va bene uguale.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Il solito grande approccio...


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Febbraio 2017)

Pasalic fuori dalla partita. Boh


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Febbraio 2017)

Mah.. sarà, ma io rimango dell'idea che al Milan servano 300/400 mln di euro altro che 100.. qua bisogna rifare tutta la squadra al massimo ma proprio al massimo due tre giocatori possono fare i titolari.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

N'altro genio sto Deufoleu, libero di avanzare la lancia a Bacca in mezzo a 4


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah.. sarà, ma io rimango dell'idea che al Milan servano 300/400 mln di euro altro che 100.. qua bisogna rifare tutta la squadra al massimo ma proprio al massimo due tre giocatori possono fare i titolari.



O così, o vai prendere uno come Conte. Ma ne esiste solo uno, purtroppo.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Vacca è l'unico attaccante al mondo che quando ha la possibilità di puntare la porta, si ferma e la passa indietro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

Bertolacci ottimo inizio con sti lanci


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Febbraio 2017)

La poca forza del non-tiro di Bertolacci è colpa della dieta vegana


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ma stiamo perdendo 5-0 e non me ne sono accorto? Dai commenti questo sembra..


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> O così, o vai prendere uno come Conte. Ma ne esiste solo uno, purtroppo.


Conte era da prendere questa estate. Ok che il Chelsea era interessato, ma lui avrebbe dato priorità all'Italia. Invece ora è troppo tardi.

Esiste anche Simeone, il lavoro con l'Atletico è qualcosa di pazzesco in questi anni. Purtroppo sono gli unici due che hanno dimostrato di fare nozze con i fichi sechi.

Ma purtroppo rimarremmo con il nostro Zeman italiano.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Febbraio 2017)

.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

Sti destri a sinistra e sinistri a destra mi fanno venire il cancro, ogni azione si rallenta di 10 volte perché rientrano sul piede


----------



## uoteghein (5 Febbraio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sti destri a sinistra e sinistri a destra mi fanno venire il cancro, ogni azione si rallenta di 10 volte perché rientrano sul piede



Più che altro sono un po' ripetitivi...


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ma passala, Suso!!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ma che sta combinando Suso..........

Grande Kuko!!


----------



## uoteghein (5 Febbraio 2017)

grande gigio


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Febbraio 2017)

Gran parata di Gigio


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Che ebete 'sto Deulofeu


----------



## Baresinho (5 Febbraio 2017)

Deolofeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## prebozzio (5 Febbraio 2017)

A me Deulofeu sembra un giocatorino


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Non ci siamo proprio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

Bella punizione


----------



## uoteghein (5 Febbraio 2017)

tutto sommato il più pericoloso è il tanto odiato Bertolacci


----------



## prebozzio (5 Febbraio 2017)

Stai a vedere che facciamo talmente schifo che Bertolacci è il nostro miglior centrocampista.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca finora inutile, sia senza palla che quando gli arriva il pallone.

Bene per il momento Bertolacci, che almeno ci sta provando


----------



## prebozzio (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ma si può dare indietro Deulofeu e riprendere Niang? Non c'è la garanzia?


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ste sole Catalane.. dopo Bojan ora Deloufeou..infatti sembrava strano che si liberassero di un loro cosi tanto facilmente.


----------



## 666psycho (5 Febbraio 2017)

bella azione


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Era da tempo che non vedevo il Milan uscire così dal pressing avversario..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

Suso ha capito di dover andare sul destro per essere un minimo imprevedibile, alleluja


----------



## Cantastorie (5 Febbraio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma si può dare indietro Deulofeu e riprendere Niang? Non c'è la garanzia?


 io avrei reso Bacca, ma abbiam fatto scadere la garanzia.


----------



## uoteghein (5 Febbraio 2017)

ma sul numero di Suso..la posizione di Bacca? dio che stupido...invece di attaccare la porta sta dentro l'area per aspettare lo scarico (impossibile perchè non c'era linea di passaggio) nemmeno avesse il tiro di Koeman


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> ma sul numero di Suso..la posizione di Bacca? dio che stupido...invece di attaccare la porta sta dentro l'area per aspettare lo scarico (impossibile perchè non c'era linea di passaggio) nemmeno avesse il tiro di Koeman



E' un disastro. Fa sempre la cosa sbagliata


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ce ne fosse uno che sovrappone a destra quando serve.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> ma sul numero di Suso..la posizione di Bacca? dio che stupido...invece di attaccare la porta sta dentro l'area per aspettare lo scarico (impossibile perchè non c'era linea di passaggio) nemmeno avesse il tiro di Koeman



La AI di Fifa gli **** in testa


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Bravissimo Suso, fino ad ora.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ma Bacca dov'era?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

Io giocherei con Pasalic punta, sui cross c'è solo lui, Bacca proprio un fantasma


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> ma sul numero di Suso..la posizione di Bacca? dio che stupido...invece di attaccare la porta sta dentro l'area per aspettare lo scarico (impossibile perchè non c'era linea di passaggio) nemmeno avesse il tiro di Koeman



c'era pasalic, si chiama inserimento della mezzala

ma capisco che ormai spalare ****@ su bacca se non fa 3 gol in rovesciata a partita sia diventato lo sport preferito di una frangia di tifosi


----------



## Milo (5 Febbraio 2017)

È più offensivo pasalic di bacca, pazzesco


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

viaggio ha scritto:


> c'era pasalic, si chiama inserimento della mezzala
> 
> ma capisco che ormai spalare ****@ su bacca se non fa 3 gol in rovesciata a partita sia diventato lo sport preferito di una frangia di tifosi



Se la punta di un 4-3-3 non attacca mai l'area piccola sui cross siam messi male, caro mio..


----------



## Cantastorie (5 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> ma sul numero di Suso..la posizione di Bacca? dio che stupido...invece di attaccare la porta sta dentro l'area per aspettare lo scarico (impossibile perchè non c'era linea di passaggio) nemmeno avesse il tiro di Koeman


Non lo sopporto. È un inzaghi senza senso della posizione ma un po' più veloce. Devo spiegarmi meglio?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ma cosa protesta Bacca?


----------



## Milo (5 Febbraio 2017)

viaggio ha scritto:


> c'era pasalic, si chiama inserimento della mezzala
> 
> ma capisco che ormai spalare ****@ su bacca se non fa 3 gol in rovesciata a partita sia diventato lo sport preferito di una frangia di tifosi



Ma se non ne fa mezzo da mesi in campionato... ma di cosa parli??


----------



## uoteghein (5 Febbraio 2017)

viaggio ha scritto:


> c'era pasalic, si chiama inserimento della mezzala
> 
> ma capisco che ormai spalare ****@ su bacca se non fa 3 gol in rovesciata a partita sia diventato lo sport preferito di una frangia di tifosi



forse non hai capito, ma lasciamo stare dai. Bacca è un 9 scarso, senza tiro, senza dribbling, con un piede solo. deve stare DENTRO l'area piccola sperando di essere colpito. Stop. Quindi sui palloni che il Milan mette dentro DEVE essere lì. Questo è l'ABC del calcio.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ma abbiamo veramente pagato 30 mln per vacca?


----------



## alcyppa (5 Febbraio 2017)

Pffffffff Bacca....


----------



## arcanum (5 Febbraio 2017)

Finora migliori Paletta e Suso, come sempre....bene anche Pasalic e Kucka


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ci è andata bene, fallo inventatissimo


----------



## Milo (5 Febbraio 2017)

Però all'ultimo non era fallo su paletta, è svenuto da solo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Finora migliori Paletta e Suso, come sempre....bene anche Pasalic e Kucka



Bertolacci pure ottimo

Sosa invisibile, Vacca dannoso, Romagnoli da terzino è orrendo


----------



## IronJaguar (5 Febbraio 2017)

Leviamo Deulofeu e Bacca così magari giochiamo in 11 contro 11 anzichè in 9.


----------



## Milo (5 Febbraio 2017)

Visto l'aborto di Bacca, dovrebbero fraseggiare di più deulofeu e Suso, l'hanno fatto una volta e siamo andati vicini al gol


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Se la punta di un 4-3-3 non attacca mai l'area piccola sui cross siam messi male, caro mio..



stavamo discutendo di un episodio specifico

i mai e i sempre li lascio a chi ha la verità in tasca sempre pronta


----------



## prebozzio (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ragazzi, parliamoci chiaramente: siamo il Milan senza Bonaventura, Antonelli, De Sciglio, Abate, Locatelli fuori per scarsa forma, Niang che non c'è più (con tutti i suoi limiti, giocatore prezioso). 

Giocano Zapata, Romagnoli e Kucka terzini, uallarito regista, un desaparecido dell'Everton in attacco.

Le altre si rinforzano e noi restiamo gli stessi, se non peggio.

Ma io ci credo. Oggi si vince!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque se deulofeu è questo preferisco ridarglielo all'everton e terminare prima il prestito...


----------



## Superpippo80 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Con quello che abbiamo, primo tempo da 6. Deulofeu non mi è dispiaciuto, Bacca ormai è da Lega Pro, qui non si tratta solo di non segnare, ma di non saper fare i movimenti di una punta e non sapere saltare l'uomo nemmeno una volta a partita.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Febbraio 2017)

Mi piacerebbe sapere che parente di Montella si è fatto Lapadula


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma se non ne fa mezzo da mesi in campionato... ma di cosa parli??



lo ripeto anche a te, vediamo se il messaggio arriva nonostante abbiate il sangue agli occhi: stavo discutendo di un episodio specifico, discesa di suso fino all'area piccola, bacca aspetta indietro lo scarico e pasalic attacca la porta


----------



## Superpippo80 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ah ah ah ah ma infatti!


----------



## Milo (5 Febbraio 2017)

Perché tutt'e queste critiche a deulofeu?? Ha fatto un paio di azioni interessanti ed ha salvato un palla nella nostra area!!

Ma che pretendete che faccia CR7???

È sempre solo, che gliela passino più spesso semmai!


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> forse non hai capito, ma lasciamo stare dai. Bacca è un 9 scarso, senza tiro, senza dribbling, con un piede solo. deve stare DENTRO l'area piccola sperando di essere colpito. Stop. Quindi sui palloni che il Milan mette dentro DEVE essere lì. Questo è l'ABC del calcio.



ecco bravo lascia stare


----------



## koti (5 Febbraio 2017)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Finora migliori Paletta e Suso, come sempre....bene anche Pasalic e Kucka


Bene Pasalic? Bertolacci in confronto sembra Iniesta...


----------



## Victorss (5 Febbraio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere che parente di Montella si è fatto Lapadula



Incredibile far giocare Bacca che con questo sistema di gioco è completamente inutile e tenere Lapadula a marcire in panchina dopo quello che ha dimostrato.


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque kucka fuori ruolo è molto meglio di abate.


----------



## Milo (5 Febbraio 2017)

viaggio ha scritto:


> lo ripeto anche a te, vediamo se il messaggio arriva nonostante abbiate il sangue agli occhi: stavo discutendo di un episodio specifico, discesa di suso fino all'area piccola, bacca aspetta indietro lo scarico e pasalic attacca la porta



Ok, io parlavo in generale, non avevo letto che parlavate di quella azione precisa


----------



## Superpippo80 (5 Febbraio 2017)

[MENTION=3178]viaggio[/MENTION] Non puoi negare che ha subito un'involuzione enorme, è inesistente


----------



## 666psycho (5 Febbraio 2017)

abbiamo fatto intravedere belle cose, ma anche commesso errori madornali ... Suso, Bertolacci,Kucka, i migliori. Sosa,Deulefeu,Bacca i peggiori.


----------



## Victorss (5 Febbraio 2017)

viaggio ha scritto:


> ecco bravo lascia stare


Bacca con questo sistema di gioco c'entra poco, che lo si reputi un buon attaccante o no.


----------



## SecondoRosso (5 Febbraio 2017)

C'era il fuorigioco di Bacca?!


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Stiamo giocando col 3-5-2 praticamente
Donnarumma
Zapata Paletta Romagnoli
Kucka Bertolacci Sosa Pasalic Deulofeu
Suso Bacca

Se non si sblocca arretrerei Suso a fare la mezzala (anche perché Bertolacci si muove malissimo tatticamente, mai una volta che si sovrappone) e dentro Lapa o Ocampos.


----------



## Superpippo80 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Per me Deulofeu sta facendo una buona partita, aiuta anche in fase difensiva


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Febbraio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Comunque se deulofeu è questo preferisco ridarglielo all'everton e terminare prima il prestito...


 Secondo me sta rendendo meno di quello che può fare. Non parlo del fantomatico potenziale inespresso ma di quello che è in grado di fare già ora. Non capisco perché non ha mai provato un'accelerazione in questo primo tempo


----------



## S T B (5 Febbraio 2017)

Deulofeu ha fatto una retropassaggio sciagurato che per poco non prendevamo gol.. primo tempo inguardabile


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Febbraio 2017)

Saremo fuori condizione, mancheranno giocatori importanti ma la verità che siamo mediocri sia in campo che in panchina nessuno escluso. Forse ci vorrà tempo, ma non vedo come possiamo fare meglio dell'anno scorso.


----------



## SecondoRosso (5 Febbraio 2017)

Sono allo stadio risp please era in fuorigioco Bacca?!


----------



## Baresinho (5 Febbraio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


> Sono allo stadio risp please era in fuorigioco Bacca?!



Si nettamente


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3178]viaggio[/MENTION] Non puoi negare che ha subito un'involuzione enorme, è inesistente



ok è inesistente, però evitate di esultare se segna, almeno questo vi chiedo, un po' di dignità


----------



## SecondoRosso (5 Febbraio 2017)

Baresinho ha scritto:


> Si nettamente



Thx Bare!


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


> Sono allo stadio risp please era in fuorigioco Bacca?!



sì


----------



## Baresinho (5 Febbraio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


> Sono allo stadio risp please era in fuorigioco Bacca?!



Approposito nonostante l'orario sia decente vedo poca gente....pero' non inquadrano il secondo rosso...


----------



## Nicco (5 Febbraio 2017)

Non avrei mai immaginato di rimpiangere i nostri terzini.
Partita orribile, Bacca fantasma, sbloccabile solo con un episodio ma rischiamo anche di perderla agile.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ma che stoppiiiii!?!?!? Ma vaffa


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Maledetto Bacca!!!


----------



## Superpippo80 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca ti odio


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

Che cesso sto deulofeu


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

Mammamia tra Defoleu e Vacca


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Che cesso bacca dio mio


----------



## Milo (5 Febbraio 2017)

Penso che in questi 3 minuti deulofeo ha già fatto ricredere i pessimisti


----------



## prebozzio (5 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma che stoppiiiii!?!?!? Ma vaffa



film già visto...


----------



## Superpippo80 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ma Deulofeu almeno ha preso il palo interno. ..Bacca ha fatto una cosa inguardabile


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca coi riflessi di un 40enne. Adesso vedi che non ne vinciamo più una fino marzo


----------



## VonVittel (5 Febbraio 2017)

Deulofeu il nuovo Robinho, Bacca che stoppa a porta vuota da esiliare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fuori Sosa dentro Lapadula per favore


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

Critichiamo sempre bacca che è osceno.. ma avete visto che si è divorato deulofeu ? Da 2 metri la stampa sul palo.. ma come si fa ?? Ma pure mio nipote di 2 mesi inquadrava la porta


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Febbraio 2017)

Laladula merita di giocare da molto tempo non perché sia tanto meglio di bacca ma il colombiano è impresentabile.


----------



## VonVittel (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ha avuto paura. Si è scansato, era im vantaggio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia ha paura pure del portiere questo qua


----------



## VonVittel (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ci stiamo divorando di tutto


----------



## prebozzio (5 Febbraio 2017)

O Bacca, ma hai paura della palla?? Ma spacca la gamba a Viviano!!


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Stiamo facendo bene, ma non entra.. Non entra..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Stiamo facendo bene, ma non entra.. Non entra..


Hanno i piedi di piombo


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

madonna santa se la metteva dentro così dovevate nascondervi dalla faccia della terra


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> O Bacca, ma hai paura della palla?? Ma spacca la gamba a Viviano!!



Un Mandzukic avrebbe spaccato ogni cosa


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Io vorrei solo Thiago Silva e David Luiz, quando la palla oltrepassa la metà campo ho sempre terrore


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Febbraio 2017)

Toglia Bacca dai, è come giocare in 10!


----------



## VonVittel (5 Febbraio 2017)

Bertolacci incommentabile


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Febbraio 2017)

viaggio ha scritto:


> madonna santa se la metteva dentro così dovevate nascondervi dalla faccia della terra



I se e i ma li lascio a chi ha la verità in tasca cit. anonimo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ma lo toglie sto Sosa? Sta lì a guardare gli altri, non sta facendo NULLAAAAAAA


----------



## VonVittel (5 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca + Bertolacci = disastri


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ma quando caxxxxx segniamoooo?


----------



## prebozzio (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ma Suso non tira mai?


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Non avrei mai pensato di rimpiangere Muntari con Sosa


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

E quando segniamo...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

Tanto farà il solito cambio inutile al 75esimo... Lapadula per Bacca.. E Sosa farà 90 minuti


----------



## VonVittel (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ma allarga a destra che era solo Kucka, ma che branco di idioti! Ma quando segniamo!?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

Gesù però.. non inquadrano la porta.. non ce la fanno proprio


----------



## Milo (5 Febbraio 2017)

Si sta dominando, dai ragazzi!!


----------



## prebozzio (5 Febbraio 2017)

Però la porta va presa Pasalic...


----------



## VonVittel (5 Febbraio 2017)

Scelte sbagliate, soltanto scelte sbagliate


----------



## Milo (5 Febbraio 2017)

Locatelli per sosa e lapa per bacca

SUBITO


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Lo faremo prima o poi un gol a porta vuota?


----------



## VonVittel (5 Febbraio 2017)

Cestinate questo Sosa per piacere


----------



## Milo (5 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma che tiro sosa...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

Meteorite...


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Febbraio 2017)

Nelle poche belle azioni bacca non c'entra manco per sbaglio.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ovviamente aveva fatto una cosa buona con l'apertura, ha rimediato tirando 'sta mozzarella


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

Deufoleu mio dio 4 vs 4 rientra, rallenta, la da a uno fermo

SOSAAAAAAA


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> I se e i ma li lascio a chi ha la verità in tasca cit. anonimo



infatti i se i ma esprimono dubbio che è l'esatto contrario della verità assoluta

una ripassatina all'italiano?


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Delofeu però mi sembra la copia di Elsha, ogni volta da sinistra si accentra fa gioco di gambe e perde tempo....


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Dentro Lapa, altrimenti non la mettiamo dentro 'sta palla


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Delofeu però mi sembra la copia di Elsha, ogni volta da sinistra si accentra fa gioco di gambe e perde tempo....


Si è divorato uh goal da mani nei capelli


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Febbraio 2017)

Giallo discutibile.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Febbraio 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Delofeu però mi sembra la copia di Elsha, ogni volta da sinistra si accentra fa gioco di gambe e perde tempo....



Magari fosse El Shaarawy...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

Non è domenica se Kucka non viene ammonito


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Febbraio 2017)

Il problema di Deulofeu e' che non osa mai con il sinistro. Alla lunga diventa troppo prevedibile dagli avversari


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

Questo è rigore


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il problema di Deulofeu e' che non osa mai con il sinistro. Alla lunga diventa troppo prevedibile dagli avversari



Esatto come Elsha, se non riesce a saltare l'uomo è prevedibilissimo


----------



## R41D3N (5 Febbraio 2017)

Il problema è che non segna nessuno in questa squadra, nessuno


----------



## prebozzio (5 Febbraio 2017)

Voglio Ocampos per Deulofeu e Lapadula per Bacca


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Se vabbè.. Non è possibile


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

Che caspita ha fatto....


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Rigore...

Maledetti tutti.


----------



## VonVittel (5 Febbraio 2017)

Sono stanco di tutto questo. Stanco


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Febbraio 2017)

dio Zapata dio


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Sto Quagliarello ancora va in giro...


----------



## arcanum (5 Febbraio 2017)

capitan zapata


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Lo sapevo l'avevo detto fino marzo è così, prima ancora che la palla arrivasse a Zapata avevo già capito che l'avrebbe persa!

No ma prendiamo esterni ed attaccanti mi raccomando

Spengo


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Febbraio 2017)

Zapata non si smentisce mai.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> dio Zapata dio



Il Capitano.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

ma va va


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

Oh mio dio


----------



## VonVittel (5 Febbraio 2017)

Galliani un giorno pagherai caro tutto questo. Pagherai


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Pazzesco. 70 minuti nella loro metà campo..


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2017)

Calci in culo. Tutti, dal primo fino all'ultimo a calci in culo.


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Febbraio 2017)

Montella non ha più scuse.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ecco i soliti cambi idioti, quando la partita è ormai compromessa.


----------



## sballotello (5 Febbraio 2017)

stagione belle che finita. meno male


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

rigore samp, fallo di bacca


----------



## Kaw (5 Febbraio 2017)

Assurdo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Capitano.



Mamma mia che vomito


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ecco cosa significa mangiare dei rigori in movimento come quello di deulofeu e poi regalare pure un rigore. Ammazzatevi che fate più bella figura.


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

bacca non para il rigore


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. 70 minuti nella loro metà campo..



Se non segni, valgono zero. 

E' la stessa storia della Fiorentina. Montella fa possesso, gli altri segnano e vincono.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Febbraio 2017)

Zapata capitano. C'è il Sì dei cinesi.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Galliani un giorno pagherai caro tutto questo. Pagherai



La colpa è anche dei cinesi, non ci nascondiamo.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Sé vabbè dobbiamo rimontare e toglie un attaccante.. Maddai.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Febbraio 2017)

Che ci possiamo aspettare da Zapata?

E poi anche Paletta poteva risparmiarsi quell'entrata, dai


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

bacca ritarda i cambi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

I soliti cambi che non cambiano un emerito ca...

Sosa ancora lì a pascolare, ben pagato


----------



## Superpippo80 (5 Febbraio 2017)

In 4 settimane ci siamo letteralmente sbriciolati. Incredibile. Montella ha una gestione delle sostituzioni da serie D.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2017)

Stagione finita


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sé vabbè dobbiamo rimontare e toglie un attaccante.. Maddai.


Quello è un attaccante o un palo? Pensavo fosse un palo


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

sul rigore, c'è un buco in difesa di zapata, che è colombiano come bacca


----------



## hiei87 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il problema di Deulofeu e' che non osa mai con il sinistro. Alla lunga diventa troppo prevedibile dagli avversari



Anche per questo lo spagnolo sarebbe un ala destra, ma questo probabilmente il duo galliani-maiorino non lo sapeva...


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Quattro sconfitte consecutive tra campionato e coppa

Montella


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

serviva caceres, ma è stato bacca ad abbassare l'offerta economica


----------



## Baresinho (5 Febbraio 2017)

La squadra è ridicola ma continuiamo pure a illuderci che dobbiamo guardare la juve...
Anche la prossima stagione sarà durissima perchè la base è lo 0 assoluto


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

bacca non ha concesso le autorizzazioni per la fuoriuscita dei capitali dalla cina rallentando il closing


----------



## VonVittel (5 Febbraio 2017)

Sosa e Zapata punizioni divine per aver goduto troppo in passato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

viaggio ha scritto:


> serviva caceres, ma è stato bacca ad abbassare l'offerta economica



Il riscaldamento globale è colpa dei capelli unti di Bacca che trattengono i raggi solari


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

è stato bacca a fare male a bonaventura


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Febbraio 2017)

Questa sconfitta è tutta ripeto tutta colpa di Montella.


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Il riscaldamento globale è colpa dei capelli unti di Bacca che trattengono i raggi solari



quoto


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Febbraio 2017)

Quel cesso di Vacca pure si lamenta


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ma mettila dentro..


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Non ci sono più parole, era impossibile oggi non vincere contro una Samp inesistente, figuriamoci perdere... delusione Montella, incredibile la formazione messa in campo e ancor peggio le non sostituzioni. Sosa da non credere, Zapata il solito ****one da lega pro. Dove ***** è finito Lapadula? Deve metterlo vicino a Bacca e provare a giocare con un 4-2-3-1. Credevo avesse più conoscenza in ambito tattico invece è il solito allenatore che non prova mai a cambiare la carte in tavola. Mediocrità a palate! Poli è così tanto peggio di Sosa o Pasalic da non vedere mai il campo?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (5 Febbraio 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Questa sconfitta è tutta ripeto tutta colpa di Montella.



Concordo in pieno, solo colpa sua. Incapace di fare la formazione e di fare i cambi giusti.


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

fuorigioco di bacca


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Febbraio 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Anche per questo lo spagnolo sarebbe un ala destra, ma questo probabilmente il duo galliani-maiorino non lo sapeva...



Esatto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

Paletta a parte la Baccata ha fatto un partitone


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ci vuole tanto tanto coraggio a difendere l'aborto colombiano, oggi suso a livelli irritanti


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

bacca perde un pallone facile


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Febbraio 2017)

Entra Ocampos, ora si che abbiamo la squadra dei prestiti


----------



## R41D3N (5 Febbraio 2017)

C'é da dire che ci sta andando tutto storto, mai un episodio fortunato. Paghiamo a carissimo prezzo ogni minimo errore e la cronica imprecisione nelle conclusioni. La squadra ha perso tutte le certezze duramente costruite con sacrificio e fatica nel girone di andata. Altra stagione buttata via


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

Che croos è? Ma scherziamo ?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (5 Febbraio 2017)

L'unico giocatore sicuramente titolare per il futuro è Donnarumma, insieme a Bonaventura che purtroppo manca. Spero prendano Conte per il prossimo anno.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

viaggio ha scritto:


> bacca perde un pallone facile



E finiscila. Madonna quanto sei ridicolo


----------



## uoteghein (5 Febbraio 2017)

Bene Romagnoli qui, una sicurezza


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E finiscila. Madonna quanto sei ridicolo



Manca poco, poi parte per un bel "viaggio" al fresco


----------



## uoteghein (5 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E finiscila. Madonna quanto sei ridicolo



L'indifferenza è la miglior risposta. E' talmente penoso che rispondergli è decisamente già troppo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Bene Romagnoli qui, una sicurezza



E' fuori ruolo!1111111!!!!!111


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ma quale Europa league... un altro anno senza coppe...


----------



## Schism75 (5 Febbraio 2017)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> C'é da dire che ci sta andando tutto storto, mai un episodio fortunato. Paghiamo a carissimo prezzo ogni minimo errore e la cronica imprecisione nelle conclusioni. La squadra ha perso tutte le certezze duramente costruite con sacrificio e fatica nel girone di andata. Altra stagione buttata via


Esatto. 
È quanto dicevo a più che sarebbe potuto succedere con il mancato potenziamento a gennaio della squadra. Se si va male non rimane nulla per la stagione successiva. Nulla. Bisogna iniziare da capo.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma quale Europa league... un altro anno senza coppe...



Meglio, questa squadra va rifatta da zero.


----------



## uoteghein (5 Febbraio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E' fuori ruolo!1111111!!!!!111



in che senso? Era un attacco frontale nella zona centrale dell'area, non un taglio di un esterno alle spalle del "terzino". Era un 1 vs 1 frontale con Juric che semplicemente ha buttato la palla avanti e gli è passato davanti con estrema facilità


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Meglio, questa squadra va rifatta da zero.


Problema è che senza Europa i giocatori non vengono , preferiscono altro


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> in che senso? Era un attacco frontale nella zona centrale dell'area, non un taglio di un esterno alle spalle del "terzino". Era un 1 vs 1 frontale con Juric che semplicemente ha buttato la palla avanti e gli è passato davanti con estrema facilità



Scherzavo, si è fatto saltare troppe volte oggi come un pollo

Ma Abate quando è entrato? Che è entrato a fare?


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Febbraio 2017)

E quando mai


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

Che schifo


----------



## uoteghein (5 Febbraio 2017)

cristo anche Lapadula ora


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Cosa ha sbagliato questo.. Non è possibile


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ma che si e' mangiato Lapadula? Daiiiiiiii


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Lapadula. Dio mio.


----------



## vitrich86 (5 Febbraio 2017)

lapadula ahahahahaha


----------



## Kaw (5 Febbraio 2017)

ma era un gol fatto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Non è possibile non è possibile


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

Cessi , sono dei cessi allucinanti. Questo goal non si può non fare


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Problema è che senza Europa i giocatori non vengono , preferiscono altro



Basta che li paghi, anche strapaghi, questa squadra l'Europa la vede con il binocolo.


----------



## VonVittel (5 Febbraio 2017)

Chiudiamo tutto e finiamola qui


----------



## uoteghein (5 Febbraio 2017)

comunque c'è una dose di sfiga assurda. Attacchiamo tutta la partita e non concretizziamo NULLA.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (5 Febbraio 2017)

La nostra stagione è finita con Bonaventura. Senza di lui non siamo neanche da decimo posto.


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E finiscila. Madonna quanto sei ridicolo



@zzo vuoi? mettimi tra gli utenti ignorati


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Un nuovo attaccante, un fuoriclasse, è la primissima priorità per questa squadra. Altrochè.


----------



## R41D3N (5 Febbraio 2017)

Questo è il problema, non segna nessuno. Siamo una squadra mediocre e sfigata


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Febbraio 2017)

Da quella posizione doveva spaccare la porta!


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

incredibile gol sbagliato da bacca


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Febbraio 2017)

Quesi sono i risultati, mettilo 30" a partita


----------



## The P (5 Febbraio 2017)

Madonna ragazzi che pippa immane Lapadula. E' un giocatore da serie B, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Febbraio 2017)

Sosa espulso ahahaha


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Espulso Uallarito. Che vergogna.


----------



## VonVittel (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ovviamente espulsione dovuta, no? Ahahahahahahah


----------



## Julian (5 Febbraio 2017)

Lapadula deve cambiare mestiere


----------



## Kaw (5 Febbraio 2017)

Anche in 10 dai


----------



## prebozzio (5 Febbraio 2017)

Deulofeu, Bacca e Lapadula si mangiano dei gol facili, subiamo gol per una cavolata di Zapata-Paletta, ed è solo colpa di Montella.

La rosa a disposizione è scarissima, ed è solo colpa di Montella.

Montella ha colpe, certo, ma non diventiamo ridicoli.


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

espulso bacca


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

Grande Sosaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> comunque c'è una dose di sfiga assurda. Attacchiamo tutta la partita e non concretizziamo NULLA.


Non è sfiga. È non saper segnare. È avere i piedi di piombo. Sono cessi.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Che capra.. Non ci posso credere che è già finita la stagione a febbraio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2017)

Va beh ma è destino


----------



## R41D3N (5 Febbraio 2017)

Queste direzione arbitrali poi...non ho parole


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

viaggio ha scritto:


> @zzo vuoi? mettimi tra gli utenti ignorati



Ma quanti anni hai? Fatti vedere da uno bravo..


----------



## Kaw (5 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un nuovo attaccante, un fuoriclasse, è la primissima priorità per questa squadra. Altrochè.


Di tutti quelli che abbiamo, non ne fanno mezzo buono. E' scandaloso


----------



## VonVittel (5 Febbraio 2017)

Certi giocatori stanno sputando sulla nostra maglia praticamente


----------



## Gekyn (5 Febbraio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Deulofeu, Bacca e Lapadula si mangiano dei gol facili, subiamo gol per una cavolata di Zapata-Paletta, ed è solo colpa di Montella.
> 
> La rosa a disposizione è scarissima, ed è solo colpa di Montella.
> 
> Montella ha colpe, certo, ma non diventiamo ridicoli.



Lascia perdere


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Io ho paura che ormai da anni al Milan si sia instaurata un'atmosfera veramente brutta, quasi di rassegnazione e depressione appena un paio di partite vanno male e poi crolla tutto; è come se i giocatori ce l'avessero addosso e non riuscissero a togliersela. Sembra quasi che sia normale e vada bene fare delle stagioni del genere, tanto al massimo vuol dire che non hai migliorato niente rispetto a giocatori/staff che ti hanno preceduto. Sarà solo una sensazione ma a me sembra così e credo che per ripartire da zero si debbano cambiare società, staff e giocatori in toto tranne Donnarumma, Bonaventura e due che fino ad ora per il rendimento generale fino ad adesso rimangono due buoni giocatori ma non certezze per il Milan del futuro (Romagnoli e Suso), ammesso che il futuro sia migliore del presente.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Kucka unico degno. Gli altri andassero a zappare.


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma quanti anni hai? Fatti vedere da uno bravo..



il mio psicologo si chiama bacca


----------



## VonVittel (5 Febbraio 2017)

Belotti o Aubameyang. Primo obiettivo. Altrimenti ciao


----------



## Kaw (5 Febbraio 2017)

Siamo stati così bene finora senza Zapata.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> comunque c'è una dose di sfiga assurda. Attacchiamo tutta la partita e non concretizziamo NULLA.



Ragazzi è tutto figlio della pochezza tecnica della squadra, che è una roba indegna, e sottolineo che lo sapevamo fin dall'inizio questo. A mio parere questo declino era inevitabile, non si può sperare che sempre gli stessi 11 giocatori giochino come hanno fatto nel girone di andata, è semplicemente una cosa impossibile. Ed è qui che doveva intervenire la società con il mercato di gennaio, ma ENTRAMBE le proprietà se ne sono altamente sbattute le palle, e questi sono i risultati.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2017)

che schifo. Capisco il declino ma a San Siro con questa Samp vanno presi i 3 punti.

Come sempre grazie Zapata, avevo dimenticato quanto le tue bucce fossero decisive in negativo.


----------



## sballotello (5 Febbraio 2017)

che cesso sosa


----------



## Kaw (5 Febbraio 2017)

Stagione finita, obiettivo: evitare i preliminari di Coppa Italia.


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ragazzi è tutto figlio della pochezza tecnica della squadra, che è una roba indegna, e sottolineo che lo sapevamo fin dall'inizio questo. A mio parere questo declino era inevitabile, non si può sperare che sempre gli stessi 11 giocatori giochino come hanno fatto nel girone di andata, è semplicemente una cosa impossibile. Ed è qui che doveva intervenire la società con il mercato di gennaio, ma ENTRAMBE le proprietà se ne sono altamente sbattute le palle, e questi sono i risultati.



perfetto


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Zapata Paletta la premiata ditta, se poi aggiungiamo esterni e scarsoni che non sanno metterla dentro è fatta

Quello che mi da più fastidio sono i doriani e l'arbitro che hanno giocato sullanostra pelle


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andate a zappare che è la vostra dimensione. 
Deulofeu è tutto fumo e poco arrosto, zapata e sosa neanche li commento, bertolacci sempre lo stesso, ocampos n'altro, abate osceno, paletta sta perdendo colpi, Lapadula giocatore da serie B quel goal lo faccio pure io, bacca un palo 
Salvo solo kucka e Suso


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

E' uno sprofondo senza fine. Speriamo di non fare la fine della Samp di Montella...


----------



## prebozzio (5 Febbraio 2017)

viaggio ha scritto:


> il mio psicologo si chiama bacca



massvi, sei tornato?


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

E pure quest'anno è finita con larghi mesi di anticipo. E' quello che meritano quei pezzenti che ci dirigono, ma noi tifosi ci meritavamo una squadra che lottasse per un obiettivo europeo fino alla fine. 
Donnarumma 6,5
Zapata 5
Paletta 5,5
Romagnoli 5,5
Kucka 6,5
Bertolacci 5,5
Sosa 5
Pasalic 5,5
Deulofeu 6
Suso 5
Bacca 5
Lapadula 4
Abate sv
Ocampos sv


----------



## cremone (5 Febbraio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> che cesso sosa



Almeno non giocherà le prossime partite....


----------



## Pit96 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Non capisco come si faccia a non vincere partite così


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Febbraio 2017)

5 punti nelle ultime sette partite, abbiamo buttato a mare quanto fatto di buono in 3 mesi.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> massvi, sei tornato?



Non c'avevo pensato..


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Uno come Sosa, che pur essendo una ********* immane e anche come persona, andrebbe messo in tribuna a metà stipendio fino a fine anno sia per le prestazioni sia perchè non puoi farti espellere quando abbiamo i giocatori contati. Sarebbe bello se fossimo una società di calcio con uno staff degno di tal nome, ma probabilmente se così fosse non avremmo in rosa una buona ventina dei giocatori che abbiamo. Stagione finita ad inizio febbraio come al solito, indegni della maglia.


----------



## DrHouse (5 Febbraio 2017)

Io da oggi ho finito di seguire le partite.

Se entro il 3 marzo arrivano i cinesi, se esistono, bene.

Altrimenti fin quando certa gente sarà di casa a Milano, io sarò fuori posto.

Mi vergogno


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ennesima partita che non meritavamo di perdere ma che abbiamo perso perché abbiamo giocatori molto deboli in campo.

Così è, non c'è molto da fare


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2017)

Stagione finita a febbraio, come al solito

E occhio perché se l'Atalanta tiene in Europa non ci andiamo


----------



## fra29 (5 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> comunque c'è una dose di sfiga assurda. Attacchiamo tutta la partita e non concretizziamo NULLA.



Io invece credo sia tutta farina del nostro sacco.
Errori di Zapata, Bacca che stoppa in area piccola, i prestiti secchi dell'Everton che centrano il palo da 1 m, I 27enni dalla B che portano il numero di Pippo, Weah e MVB che sbagliano gol imbarazzanti..
Siamo delle pippe e stop..
La sfortuna è L'alibi degli scarsi,.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> 5 punti nelle ultime sette partite, abbiamo buttato a mare quanto fatto di buono in 3 mesi.



Montella è tornato ad essere Montella. Purtroppo.


----------



## Kaw (5 Febbraio 2017)

Senza Bonaventura, da qui alla fine facciamo fatica a fare 20 punti.


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma quanti anni hai? Fatti vedere da uno bravo..



perché? ti sembro troppo infantile? ti ricordo che il calcio è un "GIOCO" e che gli esseri umani iniziano a giocare a 2 mesi di età

fidati che ne ho molti di più, quindi sono anche capace di fare critiche ragionate.

per esempio: venire a commentare milan-samp con un avatar che ritrae un blucerchiato è un episodio di tifo contro, comportamento che viola le regole del forum.

comunque ritorniamo sul piano del gioco: non è tifo contro, è semplicemente portare sfiga

chi ha bisogno di uno bravo ora?


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2017)

In attacco siamo nulli, l'attacco va del tutto rifondato


----------



## Casnop (5 Febbraio 2017)

Sarebbe grave se la perdita definitiva del leader tecnico di questa squadra avesse agito da deterrente psicologico, li avesse definitivamente convinti della impossibilità di andare oltre i propri limiti in mancanza dello strumento più importante per fare ciò, e si stesse piegando all'inevitabile che aveva sinora stoicamente respinto. Ciò sarebbe grave, la testa manda avanti le gambe, che servono ancora per le rimanenti sedici partite di una stagione che meriterebbe di concludersi diversamente. Ma tant'è.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Febbraio 2017)

Un Milan rimaneggiato e sfortunato, alla fine non tanto diverso da quando si vinceva, non vedo tutto questo declino.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Stagione finita a febbraio, come al solito
> 
> E occhio perché se l'Atalanta tiene in Europa non ci andiamo


Non ci andiamo, c'è la Fiorentina anche


----------



## Pit96 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ormai bisogna puntare al sesto posto. Abbiamo perso il treno. 
Mi fa incavolare il fatto che abbiamo buttato via tutto quqnto fatto nella prima parte di stagione


----------



## Baresinho (5 Febbraio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> In attacco siamo nulli, l'attacco va del tutto rifondato



ci vogliono 200 milioni


----------



## Sheva my Hero (5 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella è tornato ad essere Montella. Purtroppo.



Anche Gesù Cristo e l'asinello del presepe non potrebbero fare di meglio con la rosa di scarpari che abbiamo, sono dei cessi orrendi


----------



## viaggio (5 Febbraio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> massvi, sei tornato?



no mi dispiace, evidentemente sono un altro che ha sufficienti neuroni per non uniformarsi al gregge di pecoroni (pecoroni sardi per la precisione)


----------



## nimloth (5 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella è tornato ad essere Montella. Purtroppo.



Perchè adesso il problema è Montella e non i giocatori improbabili che è costretto a mettere in campo?


----------



## robs91 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Semplicemente la stessa parabola dell'Inter dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (5 Febbraio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Io da oggi ho finito di seguire le partite.
> 
> Se entro il 3 marzo arrivano i cinesi, se esistono, bene.
> 
> ...



Io anche, sono stufo, non è solo questione di giocatori scarsi perchè sono anni che facciamo peggio di squadre come o più scarse di noi. Non c'è una briciola di impegno o di orgoglio di lottare per la maglia. Prima dei giocatori ci vogliono uomini veri e persone serie non tamarri che se ne fregano e finchè società, staff tecnico e rosa non verranno stravolti sarà sempre così e non si meritano il tempo e le attenzioni dei tifosi. Non c'è un minimo di sfortuna nella loro stagione. E' giusto che vengano fischiati e massacrati dalla stampa. Non mi sono mai vergognato fino ad ora del Milan ma adesso preferirei sotterrarmi.


----------



## Baresinho (5 Febbraio 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente la stessa parabola dell'Inter dell'anno scorso.



Peggio nettamente peggio, loro sono arrivati 4


----------



## Julian (5 Febbraio 2017)

c'è gente che preferisce Lapadula a Bacca..... lui da lì non sbagliava ma poi perdi e mi levi un attaccante??? Montella ma dai


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Febbraio 2017)

Come detto dopo la sconfitta con la Roma (non vinciamo dalla partita prima di questa in campionato) il calo è arrivato. Mi è stato detto di essere un disfattista, di vedere il marcio anche quando le cose andavano bene ma nessuno però guardava la realtà. Le partite che abbiamo vinto forse sono 2//3 nette, col Torino all'andata ci ha salvato Donnarumma, contro Palermo, Crotone e Cagliari abbiamo vinto immeritatamente, contro la Juventus abbiamo vinto con un gol regolare non dato a Pjanic. Questa squadra è morta, non ha una guida, spero che Montella venga allontanato al più presto perchè si è dimostrato incapace: quando tutto andava bene avevamo anche la fortuna (tanta) accanto ma non è riuscito a risollevare una squadra, la questione Niang poi gestita malissima e ormai uno spogliatoio a mio avviso spaccato, tutti giocano per loro stessi. Un appunto: i 50 mln per Romagnoli erano un'occasione clamorosa, non li rivedremo mai più.

Donnarumma 6
Romagnoli 4 pietoso, non venite a dirmi che era fuori ruolo perchè a Roma ha fatto il terzino ma oggi veramente ai limiti del ridicolo
Paletta 5 rigore ingenuo, se sbaglia anche lui possiamo smetterla di giocare
Zapata 4 brividi
Kucka 6 unico umile della squadra insieme a Paletta
Sosa 4,5 vabè..
Bertolacci 4 mamma mia, pensano di giocare all'oratorio
Pasalic 5 egoista 
Suso 4,5 anche lui come Bonaventura si è montato la testa e inizia a fare tutto da solo (ovviamente male). Basta mettergli il raddoppio ed è nullo, i grandi giocatori sono altri mi ero illuso anche io su di lui
Deulofeu 6,5 il migliore anche se un pò timido ma d'altronde è da pochissimo qui
Bacca 5 ormai sappiamo tutti che saranno gli ultimi mesi a Milano

Abate 5 intelligenza calcistica 0 giocatore inutile spero di non venderlo mai più al Milan
Lapadula 4 sciagurato 
Ocampos 5 non ha fatto nulla se non rallentare il gioco e fare retropassaggi

Montella 0 spero venga esonerato al più presto


----------



## Julian (5 Febbraio 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente la stessa parabola dell'Inter dell'anno scorso.



la differenza è che finirono quarti


----------



## Baresinho (5 Febbraio 2017)

Julian ha scritto:


> c'è gente che preferisce Lapadula a Bacca..... lui da lì non sbagliava ma poi perdi e mi levi un attaccante??? Montella ma dai



Bacca in calo l'altro è proprio scarso, qua è durissima ragazzi


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Febbraio 2017)

nimloth ha scritto:


> Perchè adesso il problema è Montella e non i giocatori improbabili che è costretto a mettere in campo?



Eh già quando si andava bene le partite le vinceva Montella..


----------



## Baresinho (5 Febbraio 2017)

Julian ha scritto:


> la differenza è che finirono quarti



Quoto peggio sicuramente noi, nemmeno paragonabile


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Non ci andiamo, c'è la Fiorentina anche



Giusto, certo che non raggiungere l'Europa in questa stagione, fallimento terribile


----------



## fra29 (5 Febbraio 2017)

L'avevo detto, senza il filotto di vittorie con Udinese, Samp e Bologna si crollava.
La partita di Udine ha spento il fuoco,di paglia che eravamo.
Squadra mediocre con punte imbarazzanti.
Una sconfitta con la Samp in casa ci può tranquillamente stare, i colori delle divise non vincono da soli le partite.
Pe fare capire la nostra pochezza io penso che 4-5 della Samp sarebbero tranquillamente titolari da noi, Regini da solo vale tutti i nostri terzini e con Muriel con la nostra maglia ci sembrerebbe di avere un mix tra Suarez e Benzema visto la pochezza a cui siamo abituati..


----------



## robs91 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Julian ha scritto:


> la differenza è che finirono quarti



Già noi è già tanto se arriviamo sesti.Comunque era per dire che il nostro girone d'andata, prima della sosta, è stato dettato dalla buona sorte,ma prima o poi i veri valori escono fuori.Così come l'Inter l'anno scorso che sembrava dovesse lottare per lo scudetto dopo le prime giornate.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Il calcio non è matematica ma... quasi. 
Se regali sempre il gol agli avversari, e sbagli gol fatti (deulofeu ha preso il palo nel deserto, Lapadula ha mangiato un gol assurdo), perdi per forza.

Questo a prescindere dal livello della squadra, che è scarsissima.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Il calcio non è matematica ma... quasi.
> Se regali sempre il gol agli avversari, e sbagli gol fatti (deulofeu ha preso il palo nel deserto, Lapadula ha mangiato un gol assurdo), perdi per forza.
> 
> Questo a prescindere dal livello della squadra, che è scarsissima.


Quei goal si sbagliano perché appunto non c'è qualità. La cosa è intrinseca. Solo dei cessi possono sbagliare quei goal e poche chiacchiere.


----------



## rossonerosempre (5 Febbraio 2017)

Torno a ripeterlo, colpa di questa dirigenza. Un altro anno buttato, a gennaio non arriva nessuno di spessore come l'anno scorso, non si può finire la stagione a febbraio. Vuol dire che a quelli che comandano non frega niente del Milan. Una dirigenza seria si sarebbe presa la caparra e avrebbe fatto ciao ciao con la manina ai cinesi. Con la caparra ci facevi una bella sessione di calcio mercato e rescindevi il contratto ad alcuni scarsoni che abbiamo in rosa che manco se li regali se li prendono.


----------



## Baresinho (5 Febbraio 2017)

Questa andava in prime time in asia....bella publicità


----------



## rossonerosempre (5 Febbraio 2017)

Poi se vogliamo dire che Montella non c'ha capito niente nemmeno in questa partita sono d'accordo


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Febbraio 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> ...........
> Donnarumma 6
> ..........o



Donnarumma 8: ci ha salvato dalla goleada.


----------



## Schism75 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Il calcio è una ruota, ci sono momenti in cui premia anche quando non lo meriti, vedasi diverse partite nel girone di andata in cui anche il pareggio era troppo, ti punisce quando non lo meriti.
La chiave è nel lavorare cercando di capire se le motivazioni della prima fase fortunata è solo una conseguenza del fatto che le qualità della squadra sono importanti oppure si tratta di volare a quote troppo elevate rispetto al potenziale. In base a questa equazione la società, insieme all'allenatore dovrebbero fare le proprie valutazioni e decidere se e come intervenire. Questa squadra andava rafforzata a gennaio, visto che la posizione era tale da poter avere una stagione ricca di soddisfazioni e porre basi solidissime per la prossima stagione dove si dovrebbe iniziare a lottare per vincere. E invece la vecchia proprietà non ha interessi, la nuova non sa nemmeno cosa sia come funzioni una stagione sportiva calcistica, e quindi Siamo apposto così. Con l'aggravante di aver sottovalutato la mancanza di Bonaventura. Ecco il risultato. La stagione si sta delineando come a rischio fallimento. E lascerà le macerie, nuovamente, per la prossima. Poi ai voglia ad anticipare il closing e mettere 1500000 milioni di euro. Non basteranno. Perché devi ricostruire pesantemente la squadra, molti giocatori non vorranno venire, e ci vorrà altra tempo per costruire qualcosa di solida.
Pure L'allenatore ci sta mettendo molto del suo in fatto ad errori, tra cambi ritardati, scelte tecniche opinabili, e la frittata è completa.

Per quanto riguarda la partita di oggi, siamo stati molto. sfortunati, ma ancora una volta alcune scelte sono davvero opinabili. Delafelou, come dicevo qualche settimana fa, avrà necessità di 1 mese prima di poter rendere decentemente. E in quel momento chissà come starà la squadra. Ocampos mi pare fisicamente inutile. Nemmeno uno spunto fisico decente ha. Non mi sento di criticare Lapadula, perché non si può continuare a farlo giocare 15-20 minuti e pretendere che risolva le partite. Per di più perchè al posto suo continua a giocare un Bacca che doveva lasciare il Milan questa estate, a mio modo di vedere. Poteva segnare? Sì certo, ma la condizione psicologica non ottimale fa molto per un attaccante. E non è che se ci fosse Aubemayang era goal certo. Vi invito a guardare l'incredibile goal che si è mangiato in Gabon-Camerun. Sosa? Beh lo sapevamo tutti che erano 8 milioni buttati. Ma nessuno lo fa notare a chi l'ha acquistato.

Concludo con la notazione delle numerose espulsioni che prendiamo. Assurdo.

Postilla, Montella non ha colpe in se per la pochezza della squadra. Ma sono 3 anni che lo invoco: Conte al Milan.


----------



## rossonerosempre (5 Febbraio 2017)

Da quando abbiamo ceduto Pirlo Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic a Berlusconi e i suoi figli del Milan non gliene importa più niente. Dunque prima finisce questa fase di stallo e meglio è altrimenti mettetevi l'anima in pace, siamo una squadretta da mezza classifica.


----------



## DrHouse (5 Febbraio 2017)

Se non si raggiunge l'Europa, oltre che per l'evidente scarsezza dovuta all'assenza di Jack (un calciatore forte ma da squadra da 4o posto al massimo), è una prova che quel maledetto pelato continuerà ad essere al timone anche a giugno quando elemosinerà gli spicci della tournée americana... 
il sesto posto sarebbe alla portata, sia per quello visto finora, sia perché la Fiorentina è una squadra che non è per nulla superiore... e sarà, a mio parere, una prova che Galliani sarà ancora AD a giugno... continuando la politica del "perdere e perderemo" per non avere il rischio di fare i preliminari e perdere gli spicci


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Febbraio 2017)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 8: ci ha salvato dalla goleada.



Aldilà della prima parata...non ho visto altre parate


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Il calcio è una ruota, ci sono momenti in cui premia anche quando non lo meriti, vedasi diverse partite nel girone di andata in cui anche il pareggio era troppo, ti punisce quando non lo meriti.
> La chiave è nel lavorare cercando di capire se le motivazioni della prima fase fortunata è solo una conseguenza del fatto che le qualità della squadra sono importanti oppure si tratta di volare a quote troppo elevate rispetto al potenziale. In base a questa equazione la società, insieme all'allenatore dovrebbero fare le proprie valutazioni e decidere se e come intervenire. Questa squadra andava rafforzata a gennaio, visto che la posizione era tale da poter avere una stagione ricca di soddisfazioni e porre basi solidissime per la prossima stagione dove si dovrebbe iniziare a lottare per vincere. E invece la vecchia proprietà non ha interessi, la nuova non sa nemmeno cosa sia come funzioni una stagione sportiva calcistica, e quindi Siamo apposto così. Con l'aggravante di aver sottovalutato la mancanza di Bonaventura. Ecco il risultato. La stagione si sta delineando come a rischio fallimento. E lascerà le macerie, nuovamente, per la prossima. Poi ai voglia ad anticipare il closing e mettere 1500000 milioni di euro. Non basteranno. Perché devi ricostruire pesantemente la squadra, molti giocatori non vorranno venire, e ci vorrà altra tempo per costruire qualcosa di solida.
> Pure L'allenatore ci sta mettendo molto del suo in fatto ad errori, tra cambi ritardati, scelte tecniche opinabili, e la frittata è completa.
> 
> ...


Perfetto nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## Alfabri (5 Febbraio 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Come detto dopo la sconfitta con la Roma (non vinciamo dalla partita prima di questa in campionato) il calo è arrivato. Mi è stato detto di essere un disfattista, di vedere il marcio anche quando le cose andavano bene ma nessuno però guardava la realtà. Le partite che abbiamo vinto forse sono 2//3 nette, col Torino all'andata ci ha salvato Donnarumma, contro Palermo, Crotone e Cagliari abbiamo vinto immeritatamente, contro la Juventus abbiamo vinto con un gol regolare non dato a Pjanic. Questa squadra è morta, non ha una guida, spero che Montella venga allontanato al più presto perchè si è dimostrato incapace: quando tutto andava bene avevamo anche la fortuna (tanta) accanto ma non è riuscito a risollevare una squadra, la questione Niang poi gestita malissima e ormai uno spogliatoio a mio avviso spaccato, tutti giocano per loro stessi. Un appunto: i 50 mln per Romagnoli erano un'occasione clamorosa, non li rivedremo mai più.
> 
> Donnarumma 6
> Romagnoli 4 pietoso, non venite a dirmi che era fuori ruolo perchè a Roma ha fatto il terzino ma oggi veramente ai limiti del ridicolo
> ...



Cioè va bene io capisco che salga la psicosi violenta a vedere partite del genere, ma certi commenti dovrebbero essere filtrati dalla cosiddetta materia grigia prima di essere espressi ad alta voce. Montella 0? Non possiamo schierare un terzino sinistro di ruolo perchè la riserva designata è peggio di un centrale adattato ed è colpa di Montella? Dobbiamo girare con un attaccante titolare da Serie B venezuelana (pagato 30 milioni) la cui riserva è un giocatore da Eccellenza ed è colpa di Montella? La nostra fonte di gioco è un 45enne che pare gli parta l'angina ad ogni scatto, il quale sostituisce un primavera investito di un compito decisamente più grande di lui, è la colpa è di Montella? Prendi una boccata d'aria, rilassati un attimo, rileggiti e poi ne riparliamo.


----------



## Dany20 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Criticare Montella è da pazzi. Va bene, avrà fatto qualche errore pure lui ma bisogna ammettere che Kucka ha giocato bene da terzino destro. Poi ragazzi ricordiamoci che questi sono i giocatori. Comunque ormai la stagione è finita. Mi sono rassegnato. La Coppa Italia era la nostra unica occasione per entrare in Europa, ma siamo usciti. Oggi siamo stati anche sfigati ma purtroppo bisogna accettare tutto questo. Cinesi arrivate presto.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Febbraio 2017)

Per fortuna ero fuori a pranzo...


----------



## Alfabri (5 Febbraio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Il calcio è una ruota, ci sono momenti in cui premia anche quando non lo meriti, vedasi diverse partite nel girone di andata in cui anche il pareggio era troppo, ti punisce quando non lo meriti.
> La chiave è nel lavorare cercando di capire se le motivazioni della prima fase fortunata è solo una conseguenza del fatto che le qualità della squadra sono importanti oppure si tratta di volare a quote troppo elevate rispetto al potenziale. In base a questa equazione la società, insieme all'allenatore dovrebbero fare le proprie valutazioni e decidere se e come intervenire. Questa squadra andava rafforzata a gennaio, visto che la posizione era tale da poter avere una stagione ricca di soddisfazioni e porre basi solidissime per la prossima stagione dove si dovrebbe iniziare a lottare per vincere. E invece la vecchia proprietà non ha interessi, la nuova non sa nemmeno cosa sia come funzioni una stagione sportiva calcistica, e quindi Siamo apposto così. Con l'aggravante di aver sottovalutato la mancanza di Bonaventura. Ecco il risultato. La stagione si sta delineando come a rischio fallimento. E lascerà le macerie, nuovamente, per la prossima. Poi ai voglia ad anticipare il closing e mettere 1500000 milioni di euro. Non basteranno. Perché devi ricostruire pesantemente la squadra, molti giocatori non vorranno venire, e ci vorrà altra tempo per costruire qualcosa di solida.
> Pure L'allenatore ci sta mettendo molto del suo in fatto ad errori, tra cambi ritardati, scelte tecniche opinabili, e la frittata è completa.
> 
> ...



Il discorso è chiaro e ragionevole, ma pecchi di buonismo su Lapadula: non è solo una questione psicologica, ma soprattutto tecnica. Non puoi presentati davanti al portiere mettendo il corpo in direzione dell'angolo di tiro. E' l'unico modo per essere sicuro che te la parino. Credo che ad un attaccante lo insegnino negli Esordienti. Seriamente, riguardatelo, 2 secondi buoni a puntare dove avrebbe tirato, Viviano aveva già mentalmente chiuso l'angolo da una settimana. Errori tecnici che al Milan non puoi fare. Se li fai, non sei da Milan, punto. Io Lapadula l'ho sempre difeso, ma arrivano i momenti in cui prendere atto della realtà. Certi errori un attaccante del Milan non può farli e basta.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Eh ma don't worry almeno con Montella perdiamo ma ci divertiamo


----------



## Alfabri (5 Febbraio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Criticare Montella è da pazzi. Va bene, avrà fatto qualche errore pure lui ma bisogna ammettere che Kucka ha giocato bene da terzino destro. Poi ragazzi ricordiamoci che questi sono i giocatori. Comunque ormai la stagione è finita. Mi sono rassegnato. La Coppa Italia era la nostra unica occasione per entrare in Europa, ma siamo usciti. Oggi siamo stati anche sfigati ma purtroppo bisogna accettare tutto questo. Cinesi arrivate presto.



Kucka dove lo metti è buono, specie se non deve giocare di fioretto ma di aratro.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Febbraio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Cioè va bene io capisco che salga la psicosi violenta a vedere partite del genere, ma certi commenti dovrebbero essere filtrati dalla cosiddetta materia grigia prima di essere espressi ad alta voce. Montella 0? Non possiamo schierare un terzino sinistro di ruolo perchè la riserva designata è peggio di un centrale adattato ed è colpa di Montella? Dobbiamo girare con un attaccante titolare da Serie B venezuelana (pagato 30 milioni) la cui riserva è un giocatore da Eccellenza ed è colpa di Montella? La nostra fonte di gioco è un 45enne che pare gli parta l'angina ad ogni scatto, il quale sostituisce un primavera investito di un compito decisamente più grande di lui, è la colpa è di Montella? Prendi una boccata d'aria, rilassati un attimo, rileggiti e poi ne riparliamo.



Ancora la scusa dei fuori ruolo? Non vinciamo da 7 partite, sette..


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Febbraio 2017)

Clamoroso. Il Milan esce dalle partite con Udinese e Sampdoria con 0 punti. Dietro a questo c'è grande sfortuna, non si può negare. Non meritava la sconfitta in nessuna delle due.
Ma parliamoci chiaro: il Milan in entrambe le partite si avviava al pareggio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Febbraio 2017)

cremone ha scritto:


> Almeno non giocherà le prossime partite....



Quanti preconcetti su di lui. Oggi dopo Gigio e Kucka é stato il migliore in campo. Con un attacco serio davanti farebbe la differenza.


----------



## Alfabri (5 Febbraio 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ancora la scusa dei fuori ruolo? Non vinciamo da 7 partite, sette..



Ancora con la scusa che serve la laurea per fare il medico?!? Ormai ne ha operati 7, dico, sette...


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Febbraio 2017)

rossonerosempre ha scritto:


> mettetevi l'anima in pace, siamo una squadretta da mezza classifica.


 Possiamo fare tutti i discorsi del mondo ma alla fine è questo. Non ci sono motivi misteriosi.
La mia opinione è la stessa di chi dice che la colpa non è di Montella. Chi ha visto la partita oggi non capisco come faccia a prendersela con l allenatore. 
Ma ho letto di gente che chiedeva l odiatissimo Poli titolare, gente che non vuole più vedere Bacca, poi finalmente esce ed entra Lapadula che sbaglia un gol e clamorosamente Bacca torna in auge con Montella che ha la colpa di non averlo tenuto in campo!
Insomma il caos in campo si riversa nei giudizi.


----------



## Nuccio1977 (5 Febbraio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Stagione finita a febbraio, come al solito
> 
> 
> E occhio perché se l'Atalanta tiene in Europa non ci andiamo



L Atalanta già vince 2 a 0 contro il Cagliari...


----------



## DrHouse (5 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Quanti preconcetti su di lui. Oggi dopo Gigio e Kucka é stato il migliore in campo. Con un attacco serio davanti farebbe la differenza.



Non sono preconcetti, è la realtà dei fatti.

Zapata è stato il migliore contro la Juve, non cancella il fatto che è scarso...

Che poi, dire che è stato il terzo migliore dei nostri in una partita dove la sufficienza la raggiunge uno su 14 non è una giustificazione


----------



## rossonerosempre (5 Febbraio 2017)

Cmq Montella non azzecca più i titolari in campo, formazione e modulo da rivedere assolutamente. Non è questione di far giocare Bacca o Lapadula, il modulo con questi giocatori è improponibile. Proverei anch'io Lapadula e Bacca insieme, ma sono sicuro che alla fine si andrebbero a pestare i piedi a vicenda.


----------



## rossonerosempre (5 Febbraio 2017)

p.s.: la fascia di capitano diamola una volta per tutte a Donnarumma e non ci si pensa più


----------



## SecondoRosso (5 Febbraio 2017)

Baresinho ha scritto:


> Approposito nonostante l'orario sia decente vedo poca gente....pero' non inquadrano il secondo rosso...



Si nn c'era molta gente e se si continua così temo ce ne sarà sempre meno...
Poi dove sono io ci son sempre gli abbonati quindi bene o male si riempie sempre...


----------



## Superpippo80 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Oltre ai soliti problemi di una squadra scarsa e dell'infortunio di Bonaventura, ora ne abbiamo altri due: 1) non abbiamo nemmeno un attaccante dignitoso; 2) Montella nella gestione dei cambi si sta rivelando pessimo, Lapadula non entra mai prima del 75' per tenere in campo Bacca che sembra avere 70 anni, oggi sta perdendo e toglie un attaccante invece di giocare con due punte. Mah!!
Spero che i cinesi possano spendere più di 150 milioni perché mi sa che non basteranno. 
E un ultimo appunto: la situazione attuale per me è colpa dei cinesi almeno al 50%, il loro comportamento sul mercato di gennaio è criminale.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Il Milan nella prima parte del campionato aveva trovato un equilibrio giocando con baricentro basso e ripartenze veloci. Difesa bloccata intornoa Donnarumma, centrocampo con Locatelli,Kucka e Bonaventura e davanti Niang, Suso e Bacca che rientravano ed erano pronti a ripartire con tutto il campo davanti. Cosí facendo abbiamo consolidato la difesa (Gigio 7 clean sheet) ed esaltato le capacitá in ripartenza dei nostri.

Poi abbiamo deciso di ritornare all'anticon(vedi Milan Udinese 0-1), cercando possesso palla, giocando nella metá campo avversaria, togliendo Niang che cosí non si trovava e avanzando Bonaventura. Questo ha fatto si che noi avessimo maggior controllo della palla ma ha esposto la nostra difesa a mostrare le sue lacune nel coprire da sola un'intera metá campo e i limiti dei nostri attaccanti, centrocampisti a giocare in spazi stretti.

Insomma si é voluto fare un passo in avanti, ma non ne abbiamo le qualitá. 

Dobbiamo tornare all'antico, squadra piú bloccata e ripartenze. Certo ci mancheranno in questo contesto Bonaventura e Niang, ma forse é il caso di fare una seria riflessione al riguardo.

Vengo preso in giro nel forum perché porto i numeri con i quali é evidente che con Niang facevamo 2,1 punti a partita e non si subivano gol, senza é un disastro. Ma questo non penso veramente che sia tutto merito di Mbaye, é che la squadra con lui in campo stava piú bloccata e si basava sulle ripartenze. Solo cosí secondo me ce la giochiamo.


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Febbraio 2017)

E' una squadra stitica e questo è dovuto alla sua pochezza tecnica. Montella ci sta mettendo del suo perché: A) fa cambi tardivi B) non ha capito ancora che questa squadra non può cambiare modo di giocare. Ma me ne sono accorto solo io che gli avversari si chiudono in area e noi siamo bloccati? Funziona così dai tempi del post-Ibra.
Manca una punta, drammaticamente manca. A centrocampo non c'è nessuno, letteralmente. Ancora non capisco perchè Montella non lo rinforzi, il centrocampo, almeno numericamente. Tanto, al massimo, può andare come adesso. Se le cose vanno male, devi cambiarle. Non insistere ottusamente su modi di giocare diventati inapplicabili per carenza di giocatori e mancanza di qualità tecniche.
Per ripartire, risistemare il centrocampo in primis.
Di tutto questo, grazie ai due cancri, ma specialmente a quello diversamente alto e diversamente capelluto.


----------



## Love (5 Febbraio 2017)

altra stagione buttata nel c.esso...speriamo nei cinesi...


----------



## S T B (5 Febbraio 2017)

la cosa che più mi fa rabbia è che l'autore di questo disastro che un tempo era una grande squadra siede ogni Domenica in tribuna fregandosene di tutto. Sono curioso di vedere chi arriverà in estate senza neanche l'europa league. Il nome Milan non vale più nulla. 
I cinesi dell'inter hanno fatto tutto in silenzio e e senza troppe parole hanno messo soldi e fatti. I nostri non sono capaci di far arrivare soldi e prendersi il Milan. 
Venendo alla squadra abbiamo 2 punte (scarse), quindi buttarla dentro mi pare molto improbabile. I difensori avversari fanno poca fatica a marcare Bacca. Come sempre squadra costruita con i piedi dal tizio seduto in tribuna. 
Vangioni comunque che l'hanno tenuto a fare se, anche quando è l'unico terzino disponibile gli preferisci romagnoli?
P.S. Zapata-Paletta neanche l'empoli...


----------



## martinmilan (5 Febbraio 2017)

Peri Cinesi sarà un autentica impresa risollevare l'animo dei tifosi dopo questi ultimi 4 anni...


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2017)

C'è da vergognarsi eh.


----------



## Marilson (5 Febbraio 2017)

e pensare che se avessimo vinto con Samp e Bologna, in caso di sconfitta dell'Inter stasera saremmo stati 1 punto sopra noi! E' un palliativo, ma almeno avrei zittito i miei amici interisti che sostengono che loro sono da Champions e noi da retrocessione. Essere da retrocessione e stare 1 punto sopra mi avrebbe fatto godere, ma la realta' e' che non li prenderemo mai


----------



## MarcoUnico (5 Febbraio 2017)

La sola ed unica piccolissima consolazione (e al tempo stesso punto di riflessione) è il fatto che in quanto a qualità del gioco si siano fatti dei notevoli passi avanti, nonostante l'"improvvisata" difesa a 3, molti giocatori mediocri in campo (sosa in primis) ed un centrocampo che in fase di contenimento è poco muscoloso e tempestivo.

Buone prestazioni di Bertolacci e Paletta, nonostante il rigoraccio da principiante.


----------



## Henry (5 Febbraio 2017)

Al di là degli infortuni e dei problemi tattici (la tendenza a scoprirsi e a cercare il dominio del gioco senza avere le capacità per farlo in modo efficace, a differenza di quello che accadeva nel girone di andata), oggi si sono visti episodi da film horror. Su tutti, ben oltre lo sciocco rigore procurato da Paletta, si staglia la macabra pantomima di Bacca di fronte alla porta dopo il palo di Deulofeu, il goffo tentativo di stoppare nel traffico invece di fare l'unica cosa che ti può dare una speranza di segnare, ossia tirare al volo. Quello di Lapadula è un grossolano errore tecnico, commesso in passato anche da centravanti enormemente più forti di lui, ma qui siamo su altri piani, di pura stupidità calcistica .


----------



## Igniorante (5 Febbraio 2017)

Meno male che ero in vacanza e sono tornato solo ora 

Anche quest'anno tornerò a guardare le partite l'anno prossimo...ora tocca sperare solo nel closing


----------



## martinmilan (5 Febbraio 2017)

In tutte le azioni ero sicuro che non la buttavano dentro nemmeno con una tempesta boreale a favor di vento.
Perfino Lapadula a tu per tu col portiere...era scontato che gliela tirasse addosso...Delofeu poi ci ha messo un ora a sistemarsela..
Senza Suso che è cotto e Jack non funziona più nulla e i compagni sono spaesati.


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Febbraio 2017)

Partita che ritengo importantissima per la programmazione de la prossima stagione, poi si i cinesi vogliono ancora insistere con Zapata, Bertolacci, Sosa, Bacca e compagnia beati loro..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> In tutte le azioni ero sicuro che non la buttavano dentro nemmeno con una tempesta boreale a favor di vento.
> Perfino Lapadula a tu per tu col portiere...era scontato che gliela tirasse addosso...Delofeu poi ci ha messo un ora a sistemarsela..
> Senza Suso che è cotto e Jack non funziona più nulla e i compagni sono spaesati.


E pensare che quei due goal mangiati di deulofeu e lapadula li faceva pure mia nonna...


----------



## zico (5 Febbraio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Possiamo fare tutti i discorsi del mondo ma alla fine è questo. Non ci sono motivi misteriosi.
> La mia opinione è la stessa di chi dice che la colpa non è di Montella. Chi ha visto la partita oggi non capisco come faccia a prendersela con l allenatore.
> Ma ho letto di gente che chiedeva l odiatissimo Poli titolare, gente che non vuole più vedere Bacca, poi finalmente esce ed entra Lapadula che sbaglia un gol e clamorosamente Bacca torna in auge con Montella che ha la colpa di non averlo tenuto in campo!
> Insomma il caos in campo si riversa nei giudizi.


Condivido tutto!!


----------



## Miracle1980 (5 Febbraio 2017)

La sconfitta è sempre stata nell'aria. Oggi era il Milan di Sinisa o Pippo. Zapata trasmette un senso di insicurezza a tutto il reparto difensivo. Sosa era la fotocopia del Montolivo "sinsinzaghiano" e Pasalic il Van Ginkel di turno. 
Bacca non sente più fiducia attorno e la situazione societaria logora gradualmente i calciatori (e "calcioattori"... ) per diversi motivi che non sto qui ad elencarvi. 
Oggi forse anche Montella ci ha messo del suo... ma spesso ci ha fatto svoltare. Poi se a questo Milan togli Bonaventura e De Sciglio, che sono forse i più esperti che abbiamo in rosa, è scontato che si perde la bussola. 
Tanto rammarico per una seconda parte di stagione che DOVEVA essere gestita diversamente.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Febbraio 2017)

ma bacca da metà ottobre ad oggi quanti gol su azione ha fatto?


----------



## SecondoRosso (5 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma bacca da metà ottobre ad oggi quanti gol su azione ha fatto?



Da Settembre un solo gol su azione...

6 gol nelle prime 7 di campionato...


----------



## The Ripper (5 Febbraio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


> Da Settembre un solo gol su azione...
> 
> 6 gol nelle prime 7 di campionato...



"sa solo segnare"

bomber vero


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Paradossalmente il Milan avrebbe "quasi" meritato di portare a casa i 3 punti, ma ora gira così. Alla prima occasione si va sotto. Purtroppo il tutto è il frutto di una gestione oscena e malefica. Chi è causa del suo male pianga se stesso.....


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Febbraio 2017)

Ma di che ci lamentiamo...qui c'è gente che ha schifato il papu gomez


----------



## martinmilan (6 Febbraio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente il Milan avrebbe "quasi" meritato di portare a casa i 3 punti, ma ora gira così. Alla prima occasione si va sotto. Purtroppo il tutto è il frutto di una gestione oscena e malefica. Chi è causa del suo male pianga se stesso.....



La partita di ieri si riassume così..se non segni prima o poi lo prendi.
Nell'ultimo periodo il nostro bomber era Jack,gli altri o sono cotti o stanno attraversando crisi esistenziali.


----------



## Dave (6 Febbraio 2017)

Io mi chiedo; 
come fa una squadra a raggiungere un obbiettivo (Europa League) quando ci sono elementi come Sosa, Pasalic, Deulofeu, Ocampos, e mettiamoci dentro pure Bacca che sanno che, uno per un motivo e uno per l'altro non rimarranno? Fossero stati comprimari/riserve sarebbe stato un altro conto...ma qui stiamo parlando di 3 titolari e 2 riserve ma molto vicino al giro dei titolari...La squadra costruita da Montella non esiste più, la nostra forza era sul collettivo, ora in campo ci vanno solo le motivazioni personali.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Febbraio 2017)

Dave ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo;
> come fa una squadra a raggiungere un obbiettivo (Europa League) quando ci sono elementi come Sosa, Pasalic, Deulofeu, Ocampos, e mettiamoci dentro pure Bacca che sanno che, uno per un motivo e uno per l'altro non rimarranno? Fossero stati comprimari/riserve sarebbe stato un altro conto...ma qui stiamo parlando di 3 titolari e 2 riserve ma molto vicino al giro dei titolari...La squadra costruita da Montella non esiste più, la nostra forza era sul collettivo, ora in campo ci vanno solo le motivazioni personali.



Invece magari è un vantaggio, loro se si qualificano ai preliminari di EL mica devono accorciare le ferie.


----------

